
Are We Ready for a Post-Work World? - jpindar
https://eand.co/are-we-ready-for-a-post-work-world-1f74134a1633
======
jimrhods23
"We are well past the point where people in rich countries could earn middle
class lives if incomes were distributed equally."

This article seems to be talking about incomes being distributed equally with
no explanation as to who will be doing the work.

If work effort doesn't matter, then I will just stop and collect my
money...and within a few short years, more people will do this, and we will no
longer have $160,000 to split because productivity will be destroyed and
overall GDP will decrease.

We will never be in a post-work world because someone will always have to do
the work.

"That is why we are seeing yesterday’s careers going up in smoke"

This is completely expected as we've had major advancements in the last few
decades. When I was in college, you couldn't get a full-time job in social
media.

"Gigs replacing jobs"

I'm not really seeing this. Unless you want to work for Uber/Lyft or a small
amount of companies that offer gigs.

Gigs are actually a way for more people to earn money. As an example, we used
to have a small pool of people making an average living as a taxi driver. Now
with the gig economy, we have a much bigger pool of people making a smaller
amount of money.

Many people are under the impression that by forming a union, all of these
people will make the same living as a Taxi driver did in the past. The reality
is that there will be more restrictions imposed on a potential employee and
there will now be a much smaller group of people making more money.

The result is that more people will not be able to make any money at all,
rather than having at least an opportunity to make a supplemental income.

Gig jobs were never meant to support an entire family or even one person.
Could it? Sure, but it's not really the responsibility of the company owner to
make sure that it happens.

